# In retrospect, that purchase was a waste of money



## PEU (Nov 13, 2009)

We all like to buy tools, I think its genetic, I see tools on display and there is an impossible to resist urge to take a peek, even if I pass thru that display every day 

My question is, now that time passed, and you stopped blaming yourself for a stupid mistake, what (costly) stuff that you purchased thinking it was "the solution" to a certain problem you now see it was a total waste of money, either because it solved nothing or because other reasons (quality, warranty, etc) It can be tools, software, courses, etc

In my closet of bad decisions I recall: cheap insert tooling for my 1st minilathe (I was inexperienced), I'm sure I have more but I don't recall right now.

This is supposed to be a funny thread 


Pablo


----------



## Norbert815 (Nov 13, 2009)

The first real device that I was ashamed of buying was 10 dollar battery charger, 5 times. sad...

Now I get upset when I see the iced tea maker i bought from Target, dumb idea.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 13, 2009)

I find that most anything that advertises that it's a cure for a problem that I did not know was a problem will be a mistake. 

But tools are different. You never know when you will need that 30 pound 3/4 inch hand held power drill, just in case you need to penetrate a safe or something.

The worst purchase I made was a Versapak 6 piece tool kit. It had a flashlight, 4 inch circular saw, screwdriver, dustbuster and a few other pieces. They all ran from interchangeable 3.6 volt 1 amp hour batteries (ni-cad). The results were predictable. None of the tools worked well, all were underpowered and the batteries were a hassle. The tools still sit in the bottom drawer, but the batteries died a decade ago.

Of course there were others. I found a neat compound protractor with vernier scales. Only $10. http://www.generaltools.com/Products/Plastic-Protractor__29.aspx

It is made from plastic, but that did not ring any bells at first. When I tried to use it the slop in the pivots made it useless. Set an angle, bump it and things will move around.

My biggest problem is that I buy these tools 'in case' I need them. By the time I use it the receipt is long gone so it can not be returned.

Dan


----------



## unterhausen (Nov 13, 2009)

anything cheap. If I buy something expensive that I don't use much I can at least go into the shop and admire it.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 13, 2009)

anything black and decker made, esp. Versapak stuff... 

i bought a new 6 pc lime green and black Snap-on set of screwdrivers, that have never been used i bought them over a month ago. starting to feel like it was a waste, seeing as i machine things, i suprisingly never have even taken them outta the tray.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a 3 metre long coil-spring drain unblocker. I must have bought it 2 or 3 years ago and I'm still wondering if I'm ever going to use it. It wasn't very expensive so I'm not ruing it horribly.

That plastic protractor looks cool. If I saw that in a shop I'd definitely return to have another look.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 14, 2009)

Most of my tooling is eBay purchased & works well. The exception to that are the half dozen indexable end mills that got bought & then relisted within a day or two. Big names like Iscar, Seco, Valenite. Two problems caused them all to go away ... either there was no clue as to which insert they needed, or the insert was single source only - meaning $20 each. Anymore, a popular insert is selected first & then the tool is bought that uses that shape. All my indexable mill tooling uses either CNMG, APKT, or SEHW, which are so common that they are probably sold at Wal-Mart :laughing:


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 14, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> My biggest problem is that I buy these tools 'in case' I need them. Dan


Well I'm glad I am not the kind of person who has exactly the same compulsive tool buying issue


----------



## greenLED (Nov 14, 2009)

A $5.95 electronic caliper...


----------



## StrikerDown (Nov 14, 2009)

greenLED said:


> A $5.95 electronic caliper...



But they look good in the package...


----------



## The Dane (Nov 15, 2009)

A B&D handheld beltsander to finish up a cast bronze cannon. Cost me a fortune in itsi bitsi tiny belts and got me nowhere fast.
100+ bucks, and is lying in the hall of shame for my tools.


----------



## PEU (Nov 15, 2009)

A couple of years ago, while making a couple of workbenches I purchased a B&D jigsaw, commented about it here and two post below my post Daniel told me than he had a similar one and he hated it, now, two years later I have to agree with his comments, I wish I had purchased a Makita or Metabo... 


Pablo


----------



## Data (Nov 16, 2009)

My first girlfriend!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Nov 16, 2009)

Rock Tumbler......sure is loud- and what the heck am I gonna do with all these shiny rocks?


----------



## jhitch (Nov 16, 2009)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Rock Tumbler......sure is loud- and what the heck am I gonna do with all these shiny rocks?


----------



## KowShak (Nov 17, 2009)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Rock Tumbler......sure is loud- and what the heck am I gonna do with all these shiny rocks?



Woman have a strange fascination with shiny rocks, even stranger they'll not appreciate a single one of the shiny rocks you polish with your tumbler


----------



## smflorkey (Nov 18, 2009)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Rock Tumbler......sure is loud- and what the heck am I gonna do with all these shiny rocks?


Decorate flashlights, of course.


----------

